
Why Does the Cloud Stop Computing? Lessons from Hundreds of Service Outages - deafcalculus
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2016/11/why-does-cloud-stop-computing-lessons.html
======
SixSigma
When a service makes significant SLA promises, usually it is not a promise of
uptime but a promise of what the service provider will pay you for the lack of
service.

------
kukla
What are some examples of recovery blocks and N-version software mentioned in
the blog post?

~~~
nickpsecurity
Here's a few links along these lines that might interest you. They are an
intro, recovery-oriented computing, a survey that includes N-version, and a
recent survey including some byzantine fault-tolerance.

[http://crystal.uta.edu/~kumar/cse6306/papers/FaultTolerantDi...](http://crystal.uta.edu/~kumar/cse6306/papers/FaultTolerantDistComp.pdf)

[http://roc.cs.berkeley.edu/papers/ROC_TR02-1175.pdf](http://roc.cs.berkeley.edu/papers/ROC_TR02-1175.pdf)

[http://www.pld.ttu.ee/IAF0030/Paper_4.pdf](http://www.pld.ttu.ee/IAF0030/Paper_4.pdf)

[http://sirocco2016.hiit.fi/preproceedings/Recent_Results_on_...](http://sirocco2016.hiit.fi/preproceedings/Recent_Results_on_Fault-
Tolerance_Consensus_in_Message-Passing_Networks.pdf)

